# 13 month old mostly eating only fruits and carbs!



## jmercado (Dec 13, 2013)

DS started out amazingly with solids, loved pureed veggies, brocolli, peas, squash, etc. Then moved onto whole, finger foods, well, broccoli, green beans, carrots, corn&#8230;..loved tons of veggies.

Suddenly he's not eating well much&#8230;..Breakfast is better now that we added the excitement of blueberries to his oatmeal&#8230;he loves it!! And still loves his plain yogurt every day. Also doing pretty well with whole milk while still breastfeeding.

BUT&#8230;.lunch and dinner are such a struggle lately, hardly eating anything. He eats snacks throughout the day, loves applesauce, string cheese, peanut butter and whole grain bread. And his little puff fruit and veggie snacks from the store.

But his food ends up on the floor mostly during lunch and dinner. And he gets irritbale quickly, trying so hard to communicate with us but frustrated and I think wants to try new exciting things, like the blueberries. He does love corn on the cob too, gives us hope! 

ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR GOOD LUNCH AND DINNER FOODS FOR A PICKY EATER???


----------



## tiqa (Feb 8, 2012)

I only have two seconds to post but I just wanted to know I'm right there with you - it seems that my 14 month old is having WAY too many carbs, and some fruits too, but not much else. I think I'm going to just not buy any more carb stuff next time I go shopping so the easy temptation isn't there. I think it's also my giving them to her because she can feed them to herself without getting too messy - I have two other kids who still need a lot of help during mealtimes and the toddler doesn't want to be strapped to the high chair very long. So the carbs / fruits are easy for her to pick away at on her own. So yeah... we have an almost identical situation in our house. Lots of snacks but that's about it.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I think if he's still breastfeeding, eating yogurt, eating oatmeal and fruit along with whole milk, he's probably getting a fairly good spread of nutrients at 14 months. There are a lot of micronutrients in fruits and vegetables, and even though he isn't eating many vegetables, it's not that uncommon, particularly with breastmilk.

You might be able to get him to eat more leafy greens if you put them in a smoothie.


----------



## jmercado (Dec 13, 2013)

Great idea about the smoothie!!! Thanks for the encouragement&#8230;.he does seem to be getting better gradually, must be a stage and finding his favorite foods to get him excited about mealtime


----------

